# Obama gifts British PM a bbq grill(!)



## Caslon (Mar 14, 2012)

"Gentlemen (in the UK), start your enzymes"!  Anyone familiar with this line?

Obama Gives Cameron a . . . Grill | The Weekly Standard


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that brand/model, but it looks like a pretty nice grill.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 14, 2012)

At least it is a real grill and not a gas abomination!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 14, 2012)

when newt gingrich visits england they'll see a gas abomination..


----------



## CraigC (Mar 14, 2012)

buckytom said:


> when newt gingrich visits england they'll see a gas abomination..


 
It is hard for me to picture a salamander in office!


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 15, 2012)

I wish he would quit spending OUR money!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 15, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> I wish he would quit spending OUR money!


 
They all spend our money, one way or another. Pointing a finger at one is just an exercise in futility.


----------



## salt and pepper (Mar 15, 2012)

CraigC said:


> They all spend our money, one way or another. Pointing a finger at one is just an exercise in futility.


 
Your right. I guess I should have said "they" (the gov) instead of "he".
Still I'm not an Oboma fan! But thats for another board.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 15, 2012)

A Santa Maria hybrid?  Hope they have tri-tips in the UK.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm still waiting to find out what a tri trip is. 

Where is the umbrella stand for this barbecue? All english barbecues come fitted with one as standard.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2012)

lol, gq.

i'll have to search the weber grill company for optional bumbershoot assembly.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 16, 2012)

buckytom said:


> when newt gingrich visits england they'll see a gas abomination..


.......43


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 16, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I'm still waiting to find out what a tri trip is.


Night time incontinence?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 16, 2012)

salt and pepper said:


> I wish he would quit spending OUR money!


What do you mean, Sam and Dave gave Barry a ping pong table and the Greek central bank that means Barry broke even on the deal.
Cameron gives Obama table tennis table and gets barbecue in return | Politics | The Guardian


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 16, 2012)

When Hilary Clinton had visited Spain in 2011, the current Prime Minister of Spain Mariano Rajoy, gifted her with an acorn fed Iberian black foot Jabugo, Ham from D.O. Jabugo, Huelva. The ham she received cost approximately 100 Euros a kilo. It is divine. 

This is very common practice amongst governments, Royal Families and corporations too.

Have a nice Friday. Interesting post. 
Margi.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 19, 2012)

Several posts have been deleted.  Discuss Cooking is about discussing food and cooking, not politics.

This thread is now closed.


----------

